# Price of Seachem Prime



## LancsRick (13 Sep 2012)

I appear to have joined the planted tank community a little too late, as it appears that Seachem's recent restrictions on sales of their products are really driving up prices. The average price at present seems to be around £17 for 500ml of Prime, whereas a few months ago you could pick up several litres for around £40 on eBay.

Is there anywhere still cheap to source it from in the UK? If that's the going rate then I'll have to pay it since I'm not aware of anything that touches Prime's value even at that price, but if I can save money then I will!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Sep 2012)

Why use any?  I stopped using water conditioner 8 years ago!!


----------



## Matt Warner (13 Sep 2012)

> Why use any?  I stopped using water conditioner 8 years ago!!



That's interesting! Any particular reason why you don't use water conditioner? Won't the chlorine kill your filter bacteria? 
Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Sep 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> That's interesting! Any particular reason why you don't use water conditioner? Won't the chlorine kill your filter bacteria?
> Cheers


Tank has not recycled, water changes straight from tap for the last 8 years never any issues on any of the tanks, large or small.

If you really must there are quite a few different brands anyway, I am sure they all do the same job.


----------



## hinch (14 Sep 2012)

some are better. prime for example isn't the best out there becuase it binds and then re-releases over time.
I use Tetra AquaSafe it covers everything including heavy metals too.

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm


----------



## nry (14 Sep 2012)

Nutrafin AquaPlus handles chlorine and chloramine and needs much less per bucket full than AquaSafe - 10L of water needs only 2ml so it lasts for well over twice as long as the Tetra product which needed 5ml for the same treatment volume.

My local LFS was also doing BOGOF which may be a Hagen promotion and could be repeated elsewhere.

http://uk.hagen.com/Aquatic/Watercare/A ... ents/A7928

VERY cheap online, £17 or so for 2 litres including delivery 

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/nutr ... us-2l.html


----------



## sr20det (14 Sep 2012)

Kordon Amquel +

Wanted someting that neutralised Ammonia and Nitrite and Prime and Amquel+ both hit the spot, just found Amquel+ cheaper and easier to find on ebay (Seachem is banned on the bay now I beleive)


----------



## ian_m (14 Sep 2012)

Why are there restrictions on Seachems sales ?

Why is it banned on Ebay ?


----------



## hinch (14 Sep 2012)

Nutrafin AquaPlus doesn't bind/remove chloramines properly/fully though read the link I posted above it explains the chemical reason.

Seachem have started pushing their products through "seachem approved suppliers" only as they want to encourage people to goto their LFS to buy it rather than buying cheaper online.  It'll backfire on them in the end.


----------



## nry (14 Sep 2012)

Interesting, I previously used Tetra AquaSafe, though I don't need the chloramine removal so far as I can find from my water board info.


----------



## ian_m (14 Sep 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> Seachem have started pushing their products through "seachem approved suppliers" only as they want to encourage people to goto their LFS to buy it rather than buying cheaper online.  It'll backfire on them in the end.


I went to buy some Seachem prime, a while ago from my LFS and they wanted £25 for 500ml   compared to just over £15 on-line. Much as I would like to support my LFS's, who have had £100's off me in plants and fishes, I can't really justify paying the extra £10 just to support them.


----------



## sr20det (14 Sep 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> Seachem have started pushing their products through "seachem approved suppliers" only as they want to encourage people to goto their LFS to buy it rather than buying cheaper online.  It'll backfire on them in the end.



Yeah, reduce competition, was my only assumption, approved suppliers losing out to cheaper ebay suppliers.  End the ebay suppliers and help the approved suppliers is Seachem stance I bet.

Idiotic move IMO.  I have already switched to AmQuel.  Cant see myself ordering Prime now if the price continues to rise.


----------



## hinch (14 Sep 2012)

> We are currently in the process of appointing UK Authorised dealers which will be listed on our dealer locater. All of the dealers recommended on our site have great knowledge on the brand and can give you superb in store service . Seachem Uk have banned the resell of Seachem products on all 3rd party websites to ensure that the correct information is given about the products . We strongly urge all end users to support their local Aquatic store to ensure that the Ornamental fish offering in the Uk does not go into further decline.
> 
> Seachem have also followed up the success of Aquavitro Reef with a planted version . Aquavitro is only available in store . It is a superb range well worth using in your Aquariums.



As I read it it means its only available through suppliers approved by them be them retail outlets (lfs) or as approved online traders selling direct on their website ONLY and not via ebay or other sites eg: aquarist classifieds etc


----------



## dw1305 (14 Sep 2012)

Hi all,
I think all the products that deal with chloramine work in the same way, details here: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13142&p=137696>. 

Chlorine or even the "standard" dose of chloramine used in tap water isn't really a problem in planted tanks. Most of the problems have come when there has been water main work. The limits on bacterial counts are very tight now, so if there is any threat to the integrity of the water main, the water companies add a large dose of chloramine. This is persistent (which is why they use it) but breaks down in to chlorine (which out gases) and ammonia, which enters the nitrification cycle. If you have a lot of extra ammonia it can de-oxygenate your water to some degree and if you keep rheophilic fish in non-planted tanks, in warm water, like a lot of people keep _Hypancistrus zebra_ etc it can rapidly lead to fish deaths. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## LancsRick (14 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys. If I'm going to look at changing then I'll have to research which ones are safe to use with regenerating Purigen since I know some conditioners make it toxic and I use it in all my tanks!

Really useful points though, thanks all


----------



## LancsRick (15 Sep 2012)

Well having done some reading it appears that both Aquaplus and Aquasafe contain amines and therefore can't be used for regenerating purigen, so I guess I'm stuck with having to fork out for prime!

Cheers for the help anyways guys!


----------



## sr20det (16 Sep 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> Well having done some reading it appears that both Aquaplus and Aquasafe contain amines and therefore can't be used for regenerating purigen, so I guess I'm stuck with having to fork out for prime!
> 
> Cheers for the help anyways guys!


Have you checked Amquel?


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Sep 2012)

I have 1 bottle of 250ml iron and 1 bottle of 250ml flourish of the seachem flourish range that I have in my cupboard but dont use anymore. all new and never used or opened if anyone wants them? I only have those two bottles and I bought them myself so I assume i can seel my property on here? anyway anyone interested let me know! ill post both of them off for 20 quid ??


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Sep 2012)

jackrythm said:
			
		

> I have 1 bottle of 250ml iron and 1 bottle of 250ml flourish of the seachem flourish range that I have in my cupboard but dont use anymore. all new and never used or opened if anyone wants them? I only have those two bottles and I bought them myself so I assume i can seel my property on here? anyway anyone interested let me know! ill post both of them off for 20 quid ??



Stick them in the for sale section im sure you will get a taker


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Sep 2012)

nice one


----------

